# 28 Gallon Dilemna



## RB40 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello all great site, I have a 28 gallon bow front tank (24x15x18). I am hoping to get some issues cleared up. The internet has always been my go-to for information. However, this time I spoke with 4 local pet stores and a local breeder and now I'm confused.

Background information: The current tank is the best I can do until probably the fall. This is a tank for my niece that I am taking care of. I do weekly water changes(now with Seachem Prime) and test the ph, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate every Saturday and the ph is always 8.0-8.2, ammonia is always 0, nitrite is always 0, and nitrate went from 5ppm to 10ppm as of last Saturday. The tank has both a 40 gallon mechanical and 50 gallon biological filter with anubias plants on both sides of the tank.

I purchased a peacock cichlid pictured below ( not sure of the exact species). I really want an all peacock tank preferably all males. I also have local access to 3 inch-electric yellows labs and 3 inch-rusty(Iodotropheus sprengerae).



The issue: I was told that because I do weekly water changes I could add up to 10 fish, but was advised to stop at 6. Another shop simply said the tank was too small. Another said I could keep the peacock and add a rusty and yellow lab of similar size. Another said to keep the peacock isolated until I can move it to a 55+ gallon. Any thought on what would be the wise thing to do given that I am in this 28g tank for most of this year ?

Picture of layout (rocks + anubias) 




thanks


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Really that tank is to small for any Mbuna, or Peacocks/Haps Have you looked into the Tanganyika shell dwellers. I know you said you wanted peacocks, but an all male tank isn't really feasible until a 75.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I have to agree this tank is too small for most rift lake africans aside from some of the shell dwellers. There are some smaller non rift lake africans like Nanochromis species that may work in a tank that size.

I also wanted to point out that your "peacock" isn't one. Looks to be a Sciaenchromis fryeri x Aulonocara sp. hybrid.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

It's seem that most of your advise said to get a bigger tank, and for those who did they are correct. 24 in length is not big, also minimum for a peacock is a 55 depending on what type. Possibly the only type of Africans you could do would be shelldwellers that african love said, or saulosi.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with the others. Take the advice of the LFS with a grain of salt...they need to sell tanks/fish to survive. A bowfront is smaller on the sides than the middle and usually the dimension given is the measurement in the middle but you want to use the side measurement for stocking. Height and gallons are not overly important when stocking most Malawi.

I'd stick with the one fish until you can get a 75G for your all-male tank. Read the all-male article in the CF Library and have fun planning your 75G for this year.


----------



## RB40 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the quick responses and solid advice. I guess I'll hang onto the one "hybrid peacock" and wait until I can upgrade to a 75+ gallon. I am disappointed that the LFS had "African Cichlids" posted on the wall and tagged the tank with "Peacock Cichlids" and now I find out I have a hybrid. I'll take some of the blame for taking the bait.yikes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Only buy from tanks that list the full scientific name and collection point. :thumb:


----------

